# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid Dreaming about anime?

## Merro

Has anyone ever tried to attempt this yet? Lucid dreaming about being in a anime world? I want to try it but I have no experience about lucid dreaming yet.  Is this even possible? If this is possible, How can I attempt it? I want my lucid to be more like Bleach, Naruto, etc if its even possible.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I have a lot of Anime related dream goals. I want to go to all of the Miyazake animes, and I want to go to the world of Ghost in the Shell.

----------


## nina

Sure it's possible...I don't really know what _isn't_ possible when it comes to lucid dreaming. I've had various animated lucid dreams before such as being a Disney princess type character, being an anime character, and even being a stop motion nightmare before christmas type character. But first...just get the basics of lucid dreaming down.  :wink2:  (oh and in my case, these dreams usually just happen, I don't purposefully intend to have animated dreams...though I've never actually thought to try)

----------


## Merro

> Sure it's possible...I don't really know what _isn't_ possible when it comes to lucid dreaming. I've had various animated lucid dreams before such as being a Disney princess type character, being an anime character, and even being a stop motion nightmare before christmas type character. But first...just get the basics of lucid dreaming down.  (oh and in my case, these dreams usually just happen, I don't purposefully intend to have animated dreams...though I've never actually thought to try)



Yeah it would be epic if I had one of those. I'm just tired of having real life dreams for once. I've had a few Naruto dreams in the past turning into the Jinchuuriki/Kyuubi Nine Tails Chakra and that was an epic dream. I wish I had other dreams like those.

----------


## Hukif

But of course its possible! Just need to get lucid and do it that way, like, you can turn on the TV expecting the serie you like to be there, once it shows, go ahead and enter the TV and end in the anime world! That is though, only one way to go there, your choice on how to do it.

----------


## Roydrevil

Yeah, I've had one before. It started out as a regular dream until I noticed I was standing next to akari from aria which caused me to become lucid.  We went flying for a while until we ended up plunged underwater and from there we had to climb up this huge structure to escape the rising water.  It was awesome  :smiley: . I've also had non-lucids in which I recognized real life looking DC's as people from animes. Weird, but interesting none the less.

----------


## Cacophony

*It is certainly possible. The only limitations to watch out for is your own mind.

Personally, I haven't had a dream where I was completely in an "anime world." However, I have had dreams where my dream body was more of a cartoon, and the people around me looked to be drawn up.

Good luck!*

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I've been trying this for as long as I've been LDing.  I want Urahara to teach me bankai  ::D:

----------


## Merro

> I've been trying this for as long as I've been LDing.  I want Urahara to teach me bankai



Bankai rocks. I hope to meet Rukia and Ichigo in a dream so I can become Soul Reaper and pwn the crap out of Hollows  ::D:

----------

